# DIRECTV News -- November 2001



## Guest (Nov 3, 2001)

News @ DIRECTV.com 
November 2001 
*****

In This Issue:

1. DIRECTV and DISH Network Parent Companies Announce Merger 
2. Introducing DIRECTV.com Self Service 
3. DIRECTV with UltimateTV: Check Out This Special Offer 
4. Score a Great Offer on DIRECTV DSL(TM) 
5. Don't Miss the HBO(R) and Cinemax(R) Free Preview 
6. Catch the Go-Go's for Free This Month 
7. Rahman Lewis II and Friday Night Movie Premieres -- All on Pay Per View 
8. DIRECTV Makes Moving Easy with a Great Offer 
9. Quick Links to More DIRECTV Information

*****

1. HUGHES/ECHOSTAR MERGER: GREAT NEWS FOR DIRECTV CUSTOMERS

By now you've probably heard the announcement: On Oct. 28, General Motors and EchoStar Communications Corp. signed an agreement to merge HUGHES and its subsidiary companies -- including DIRECTV -- with EchoStar, which owns DISH Network. Visit www.directv.com/news to find out why this is exciting news for DIRECTV customers.

2. MORE POWER TO YOU AT DIRECTV.COM SELF SERVICE

Good news for DIRECTV customers! We now offer convenient self-service features on DIRECTV.com. You can register to do all this and more: View and pay your bill online. Upgrade your programming package. Order pay per view movies and events, plus sports subscriptions. Customize your online program guide. Even activate additional receivers on your account.

Best of all, DIRECTV.com Self Service is available 24 hours a day, seven days a week. So you don't have to call and wait to speak with a customer service representative to make these changes to your account! Visit www.directv.com/signin today -- and be sure to have your DIRECTV account number handy. Learn more at www.directv.com/yourservi...34,00.html

If you previously registered for DIRECTV Online Bill Access and haven't visited our site since Oct. 17, you'll need to come back and re-register. This will allow you to continue viewing your bill online and to take advantage of all these exciting new features.

3. TAKE YOUR DIRECTV(R) SERVICE TO THE ULTIMATE WITH THIS OFFER!

Get a $100 mail-in rebate from Microsoft at any participating retailer when you buy the DIRECTV(TM) Receiver with UltimateTV(R) service from Microsoft and sign up for six months of UltimateTV service. This special offer is valid through Dec. 31. See www.directv.com/equipment...05,00.html for details.

The DIRECTV Receiver with UltimateTV service lets you enjoy up to 35 hours of digital video recording so you'll never have to miss a minute of your favorite shows. You can schedule recordings up to 14 days in advance and even record two shows at the same time. Plus, pause live TV and then rewind, watch in slow motion or create your own instant replays.

The actual recording capacity depends on the type of programming being recorded. Also, for full functionality, this receiver requires the connection of two (2) satellite inputs from a dual-LNB DIRECTV System dish antenna.

4. BRING MORE JOY INTO YOUR HOME WITH DIRECTV DSL(TM)

Here's a special offer for DIRECTV customers: Get the first three months of DIRECTV DSL service for just $19.99 per month when you subscribe to one year of the service. After that, DIRECTV DSL is just $49.99 per month. Plus, when you order online, you'll get $50 from PayPal, a convenient service that lets you send and receive cash online. This offer is good through Nov. 30.

With DIRECTV DSL, you can accomplish more tasks online faster and easier than ever, with speeds up to fifty times faster than dial-up. To see if DSL is available in your area and to get more information, visit www.directvdsl.com/offer/newsletter today.

5. SPEND THANKSGIVING WEEKEND WITH THE HBO(R) AND CINEMAX(R) FREE PREVIEW

Here's your chance to see big hit movies, award-winning original series and special events for free! Tune in Nov. 22-25 for the HBO and Cinemax free preview weekend on Channels 501-514. DIRECTV customers will get an exclusive look at HBO, featuring popular original series like "The Sopranos" and "Sex and the City," plus "Britney Spears LIVE from Las Vegas" and other exciting events. Cinemax will bring you box-office hits like "Charlie's Angels," "What Lies Beneath" and "Pay It Forward." Learn more at www.directv.com/hbo

Want to continue enjoying HBO and Cinemax after the free preview? Order the TOTAL CHOICE(R) HBO package online in real time! Just visit www.directv.com/signin

Programming and schedules subject to change.

6. IT'S A GO-GO DIRECTV(R) FREEVIEW(R) WEEKEND -- ALL MONTH LONG!

Every weekend on Channel 103, DIRECTV FREEVIEW events offer you the sweet sounds of the world's hottest music groups -- FREE. In November, the Go-Go's return with the punk-pop guitar sounds and rich vocal harmonies that made the band so endearing. This DIRECTV FREEVIEW event was recorded during the Go-Go's "Live from Central Park" concert. It will also be part of a Go-Go's DVD which will be released in December.

Surf on over to www.directv.com/programmi...01,00.html for more info, and stay tuned for more DIRECTV FREEVIEW events coming next month.

Programming and schedule subject to change.

7. DIRECTV(R) PAY PER VIEW: INTENSE ACTION AND RELAXING NIGHTS

DIRECTV has the best seat in the house to see exciting events and movies! We ring in with intense boxing action as Hasim Rahman and Lennox Lewis battle it out for the World Heavyweight Championship on DIRECT TICKET(R) Pay Per View. Don't miss this explosive rematch on Saturday, Nov. 17, at 9 p.m. (ET). Check out www.directv.com/events for details and more great events like these:

"UFC High Voltage" -- Nov. 2 
"Pride Fighting: Championship Chaos" -- Nov. 24 
"Barenaked Ladies LIVE in Concert" -- Nov. 30

In the meantime, you can wind down your week and enjoy the premiere of new hit movies every Friday night on BLOCKBUSTER(R) TICKET only on DIRECTV. Visit www.directv.com/movies for more info on these great November premieres:

"Driven" -- Nov. 2 -- Learn about the "Driven to Win Sweepstakes" at www.directv.com/programmi...78,00.html 
"Along Came a Spider" -- Nov. 9 
"The Mummy Returns" -- Nov. 16 
"Bridget Jones's Diary" -- Nov. 23 
"Cats & Dogs" -- Nov. 30

Remember: It's easy to order events and movies online at www.directv.com/signin -- just sign in and visit the Program Guide!

Programming and schedule subject to change.

8. MOVING SOON? IT'S EASY TO TAKE DIRECTV ALONG WITH YOU

DIRECTV wants to make your next move as easy as possible. To ensure you'll enjoy the entertainment you love at your new address, we've developed a great offer just for current DIRECTV customers who are moving. Simply call 1-877-407-4720 as soon as you know your new address.

For details on this special offer, please visit www.directv.com/moving

9. CHECK OUT THESE ADDITIONAL LINKS

LAST CHANCE TO SAVE ON COLLEGE HOOPS 
The ESPN FULL COURT Early Bird Offer ends Nov 30. Score maximum college basketball at www.directvsports.com/Sub...NFullCourt

NEED HELP WITH YOUR DIRECTV SYSTEM? 
We have many owner's manuals at www.directv.com/manuals

HAVE QUESTIONS ABOUT DIRECTV(R) SERVICE? 
You'll find the answers at www.directv.com/faq

WANT TO CONTACT US? 
Please don't reply to this E-mail. Visit www.directv.com/feedback

*****

All programming, pricing and schedules subject to change. (c)2001 DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV, DIRECT TICKET, DIRECTV SPORTS and TOTAL CHOICE are trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc., a unit of Hughes Electronics Corp. FREEVIEW is a registered trademark of Hughes Electronics Corp. and is used with permission. All other trademarks and service marks are the property of their respective owners.

BLOCKBUSTER name and design are trademarks of Blockbuster Inc. (c)2001 Blockbuster Inc. All rights reserved.

*****


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2001)

> 5. Don't Miss the HBO(R) and Cinemax(R) Free Preview


Wow a Cinemax free preview, In my almost 3 years as a Dish Net sub we never had a Max free preview and only had 2 HBO free previews.

Steve


----------

